# Port Lewaigue - The Resort that Never Was - February 2013



## jhluxton (Feb 23, 2013)

Port Lewaigue is located a mile or so south or Ramsey on the Isle of Man. 

It is the site of a failed late Victorian venture to develop a holiday resort. A Ramsey architect George Kay drew up plans for the resort which would have included a Hotel, bathing pool etc. 

Unfortunately the scheme as with many other developments on the Isle of Man fell victim to the collapse of Dumbell’s Bank early in 1900.

The principal feature is an abandoned late Victorian promenade which was constructed around 1900. 

The substantial promenade looks completely out of context without any of the supporting infrastructure which one would expect to see at a seaside resort. In recent years work has been undertaken to clear much undergrowth.

































More pictures of Port Lewaigue and the Industrial Archaeology of the Manx Tourist Industry can be found at:

http://jhlphotography.smugmug.com/Isle-of-Man/Industrial-Archaeology-of-Manx


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wish it had been finished !


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 23, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Wish it had been finished !



I would love to see the plans for what was proposed. Very little information appears on the internet. Guess the next time I am over on the Isle of Man later this year I need to make enquiries at the Manx Museum in Douglas.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2013)

Very interesting project for its time,great pics.


----------



## Charlie Watson (Jan 5, 2022)

Originally it was to be the route of the MER into Ramsey. I believe it was changed because of ground instabity


----------



## night crawler (Jan 5, 2022)

Must be great for the locals


----------



## Hayman (Jan 5, 2022)

Charlie Watson said:


> Originally it was to be the route of the MER into Ramsey. I believe it was changed because of ground instabity


This takes me back SIXTY YEARS - to a visit by ferry from Liverpool. I travelled on and filmed the Isle of Man Railway, the Manx Electric Railway, and on the Snaefell Mountain Railway. And the Douglas horse-drawn trams.


----------

